# Anthia Death. :(



## alexarose

My anthia just died this morning. It was hiding in the live rock, and people told me it was just hiding and nothing more, until I realized a couple hours later it wasn't breathing. It wasn't eating at all yesterday and I did a 20% water change 2 days ago. Does the fish dying and cleaning the tank have anything to do with each other?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Reefing Madness

Mostly likely they are not connected. What are your water parameter readings? How long has the tank been set up? How long have yoiu had the fish?


----------



## alexarose

All water parameters were perfect...ive only had the tank for 3 months...I got the fish around a month ago


----------



## Reefing Madness

alexarose said:


> All water parameters were perfect...ive only had the tank for 3 months...I got the fish around a month ago


Would you mind posting your water parameters? Salinity also? What were you trying to feed him? How many times per day?


----------



## alexarose

Ammonia-0 nitrate-0 nitrite-0 salinity-.025 phosphate-0 calcium- 450 

i fed mysis or bloodworms once a day *and * pellets or flakes once a day too


----------



## Reefing Madness

Bloodworms are not a natural food source for salt water fish. Pellet and Flakes are not all that great also. Was he eating in the days prior to the trouble?


----------



## alexarose

up until the day before


----------



## Reefing Madness

alexarose said:


> up until the day before


Crap. Running out of ideas. Anyone big enough to pick on him?


----------



## Euruproctos

Anthias are generally more sensitive fish to start with and sometimes even minor tank fluctuations can be enough, especially in a young tank, though that may well be incidental.


----------



## alexarose

Euruproctos said:


> Anthias are generally more sensitive fish to start with and sometimes even minor tank fluctuations can be enough, especially in a young tank, though that may well be incidental.


 Now that you mentioned that, before I did the water change, my salinity was low, so I mixed more salt into the water for the change before I put it in the tank. Could that be anything?*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness

alexarose said:


> Now that you mentioned that, before I did the water change, my salinity was low, so I mixed more salt into the water for the change before I put it in the tank. Could that be anything?*c/p*


It would only make a difference if your salinity was way off. Not just a few points off.


----------



## alexarose

Off that topic now, and on to the other anthia. Is that anthia okay without a male?


----------



## Reefing Madness

They do best in schools, but will survive by itself.


----------



## Lego Star Wars

What type of anthias was it? As common as they are in the hobby and as desirable as they are because of the way they look and their schooling nature, a lot of them just aren't suitable in the aquarium. What size tank? FO, FOWLR, Reef tank? I think the most important question of water parameters when it comes to anthias is, what's your water temperature?
My opinion, depending on the type of anthias, It's probably going to be that your system isn't mature enough and your temperature is too high.


----------



## alexarose

reef and lyretail anthias


----------



## alexarose

75 gallon


----------



## alexarose

do i bring the temp down by adjusting the heater?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Depends on what the temp is, but yes, if yoiu lower the heater temp the water should come down. If it does not, you will need to cool it your self, using fans blowing across the water surface, a chiller, a sump will also help cool the water.


----------



## Dedeo

I lost 2 anthias all within a few hours of each other. The female first then the male and I think it was because of high temps. Tank rose above 85 degrees for 2 days and I was working and didn't notice until the second one died. At first I thought the male finally killed the female he was always picking on her. Don't know why.


----------



## Lego Star Wars

It's hard to say. I'd definitely go with lyretail anthias in a reef. It could be supplier or other induced stress that was out of your hands. As long as your tank is around 78-80 degrees I wouldn't mess w the temperatures at all. It's not worth stressing everything else.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Dedeo said:


> I lost 2 anthias all within a few hours of each other. The female first then the male and I think it was because of high temps. Tank rose above 85 degrees for 2 days and I was working and didn't notice until the second one died. At first I thought the male finally killed the female he was always picking on her. Don't know why.


85 degrees is entirely to high for SW. I would not let it rise above 81. My tank I don't like it getting above 80.


----------



## alexarose

mines 81 degrees


----------



## Reefing Madness

See if they like it lower than that. Try and get it 78-79


----------



## Lego Star Wars

Believe it or not, 81 is a touch high. I agree w reefing madness on this. Keep it under 80. Lyretails are known as being great reef fish as they do tolerate typical reef aquarium temperatures better, but they are still used to very clean, consistent water. I'm going to stick to my guns here and say your water is a bit warm and your system isn't ready for anthias. 3 months in an aquarium time is very young and still going through cycles. I'm sorry you lost your fish and I hope what I'm saying helps. I only post on threads where I have had experience in the past and feel my past experiences will help you not make the mistakes I have. Believe me, I've killed a few anthias. Once my system was well established, Lyretails were the main fish in my display. I wish you luck and trust me, this hobby will teach you patience. 
Chris


----------

